

Show HN: Dimple – A Hacker News Reader for Android - kpgx

I updated my hacker news client and released the new version as a beta. Now it display the news items in &quot;Google Now story card&quot; style (There are thumbnails for articles too). Few new features like automatically loading items while scrolling, News article sharing are also implemented in this version.<p>Screenshot : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;aaVmqJz.png<p>G+ Community Page : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plus.google.com&#x2F;communities&#x2F;118167818139031156233<p>Blog post : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kasungamlath.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;07&#x2F;24&#x2F;Dimple-Hacker-News-Reader&#x2F;<p>Appreciate if you can give it a try. Any feedback is appreciated, thank you!
======
kpgx
Here is a link to the app in google play
:[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kasungamla...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kasungamlath.hackernews)
. But you won't have access to the new version unless you are a beta
user(member of of above G+ community).

